# Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor)



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I just got off the phone with my mom and my cousin has been rushed to the hospital. She hasn't been feeling well, and she started acting like she's had a stroke. One eye has turned inward, and her left leg has gone sloppy.
Not sure what else to say, I'm in shock right now. She's about the same age as me.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

ray: :hug: Praying for her!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

You got all my family praying


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

:hug: Prayers sent for quick diagnosis and for the support of your family :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

I am so sorry  She is in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

I am sending prayers.. that way.....I am so sorry...  :hug: ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

The surgeon put in a drain tube, they found a mass at her spinal column that was putting pressure on her spinal cord. It was blocking the flow of spinal fluid. They will do a biopsy in 2 weeks after the swelling goes down. I'm praying that it isn't cancer.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

Prayers that it isn't anything serious, or if it is, that she's able to fully recover. ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

Surgeon is not sure that they can even biopsy it. They can't remove it. They are thinking of using chemicals to shrink it. Ugg. The news keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

sorry to hear the news, Please know that we are keeping your cousin in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

 :hug: ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

Here is what my Aunt says:
"This morning at 12 noon Trish was taken into Surgery. The night before she was given another MRI to help the Surgeons during the procedure. We were met by the Doctor and anthologist before they wheeled Trish out of the room to explain the procedure and its consequences. The doctor told us that if the surgery was postponed any longer that the Tumor would do more damage, Trish was already displaying more symptoms, hard to left her left leg, her eye's did not move normally. The consequence was that the Biopsy would have to be performed to stop the growth of the Tumor. The consequences of the surgery its self were quite upsetting, the surgery would last some 4 to 6 hours and that working on the Brain Stem had special problems. We were told that we could expect some numbness on Trish's left side someplace, it could be a small area or that part of the body and would not go away with time. We also had to know that she could be partially paralyzed from the surgery or even not come back. The doctor said that this was a very serious surgery and that some damage to her could be done. Trish took it well but she was scared as she was rolled out for the operating room.

Our daughter has showed amazing courage in facing the Brain Tumor and what it could do to her life, she has met each day with a smile and not complained. Yesterday she slept most of the day and was quite weak, hardly able to move around on the bed without help.

Trish's surgeon came out of the operating room at about 6pm, almost 6 hours after Trish went in. The doctors report was that Trish had went through the surgery well, that being a non smoker and a healthy 36 year old her body was in good health, except for the Tumor. The doctor said he could tell the Tumor was inflaming the area around it causing pressure to the brain stem and thus the symptoms. He felt the surgery had went well and that no additional damage had been done to get the sample cells. It will be 3 to 5 days until we know what the Tumor is composed of but their are some dangerous things it could be and those would be met with radiation and or chemotherapy, depending on what they find.

At present Trish is in an induced coma to help protect her brain and on a ventilator. She will remain this way through the night, she was also taken for a Cat Scan after the surgery and given Cortisone to help hold down swelling. We will visit her tomorrow when they awaken her to see if the surgery left behind any affects to her body."


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

Trish is still in my prayers. God bless her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

May God bless....and heal.... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Please keep my cousin in your prayers (poss. brain tumor*

ray: I pray that her recovery is quick :hug:


----------

